
Jeff Bezos, the world's richest man, added £10bn to his fortune in just one day - seesawtron
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/21/jeff-bezos-the-worlds-richest-man-added-10bn-to-his-fortune-in-just-one-day
======
injb
>Oxfam, the global development charity, said it was “truly shocking” that
Bezos had managed to make so much money during the coronavirus crisis, which
has forced hundreds of millions of people around the world to rely on food
banks and government support

He hasn't made money. This is just the amount of money that other people are
willing to pay for his shares, as long as he doesn't sell them.

